# problem using SVP fs1000 film scanner software



## pmart07 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
I received my SVP fs1000 slide scanner today. I'm not certain you can help me, but must try something. I am not getting the program to work properly. I keep getting an error message, ???C:\BlazeTemp\filmtype.txt???????/???????, and can't proceed. I've uninstalled, reinstalled, even tried going through my adobe photoshop, which worked to some degree but so slow...is there something I'm missing? Anybody know about this problem, or have a suggestion? 
 Thank you and let me know.


----------



## danom (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Pmart07,
I can't provide help, I'm afraid - I am having a software problem with another SVP film scanner, the FilmScan35 I, which I purchased recently. It fails to install properly. It seems not to find the proper driver on the CD or something. I tried few times. The frustrating part is that SVP never answer the phone or reply to my emailed inquiries. Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## pmart07 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damon,
Thank you so much for your response. I sent the unit back. But like you I also got no help through SVP. There's no one there. Not on any of the phone lines. It also took 2 weeks after they received the unit to credit my account. I would not reccomend this unit to anyone.
Thanks again,
Pmart07


----------

